# Crossover pasivo Elite



## seralemi (Ago 15, 2012)

Buenas noches. Soy hobbista en electrónica desde hace 30 años y a partir de lo cual he armado mi propio equipo de audio casero. Utilizo un par de bafles Elite de Ranser (quienes tienen algunos años saben de lo que hablo), los cuales traen un divisor de frecuencia de 4 vías a 8ohms.
He estado leyendo bastante en el foro tratando de saber como calcular las frecuencias de corte, pero no he obtenido resultado conforme al esquema del crossover.
Necesitaría saber cuales son las fórmulas a aplicar para determinar los distintos cortes, para lo cual les adjunto el circuito del mismo.

P.D.: no tomar en cuenta el valor de los inductores (son supuestos).

Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos.

Sergio.


----------



## juanmzelaya (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola hobbista Seralemi, estamos en la misma, cuando era chico 8 años, por instinto agarre un desatornillador y desarme un parlante del HI FI, modelo lujoso de mi viejo (padre) y mi abuela no me dijo nada, mas bien lo armo como pudo y como supo, para el medio dia mi viejo lo estaba volviendo a armar con cara de nada, se entiende no? yo esperaba un llamado de atención, creo que mi abuela murio con ese secreto, jajaja

El tema es que adentro habia una placa de colores y diseño... si no era aleman, era ingles y sonaba... ningun sistema nuevo se acerca a lo que suenan esos equipos ochenteros. 

Segun una tabla de equivalencias encontrado en un manual de cajas acústicas, sin entrar en cálculos específicos y con poco margen de error, respondo tu consulta, los puntos de cruce y la respuesta en frecuencia para cada uno de los parlantes.

Para el 

WOOFER recibe del ampli un buen ancho de banda. lo interesasnte comienza en:
MIDBASS, 750hz hasta 3.000hz
MIDHIGH, 3.000hz hasta 12.000hz
HIGH, desde 12.000 hasta 15Khz o 16Khz, nunca 20Khz

Por la dispersión de los capacitores y bobinas, parece con una atenuación a 12db/oct. La ubicación + y + en los capacitores de los parlantes centrales, corrigen el desfase generado, bueno eso me dice mi fanatismo por el audio, espero haberte ayudado.

Cualquier cosa me respondes.
Juan Zelaya, fanatico del audio


----------



## seralemi (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola juanmzelaya. Antes que nada quiero agradecerte por haber contestado la consulta. También soy fanático del audio y aprendí electrónica armando gabinetes, plaquetas y algo de teoría. Claro que vengo con ello desde finales de los '70. Aún así siempre hay cosas que aprender. Reconozco que a partir de internet, este se transformó en una fuente de consulta e investigación, y los conocimientos se profundizaron.

Bueno, yendo al tema en cuestión: yo había realizado los cálculos con los cortes de frecuencia del crossover de referencia. Lo que ocurre es que quería otra visión para tener la certeza de que el análisis llevado a cabo era el correcto. Observando los números que vos me pasas, estos no coinciden con los que yo había calculado.

Te cuento lo que hice:
Como se ve en el esquema, el woofer trabaja libre, aprovechando su ancho de banda. Esto también contribuye para la impedancia que ve el equipo, y supongo que favorece el factor de amortiguamiento. El tweeter, al estar conectado sólo con capacitor (2uF) en serie, no dificulta el cálculo. La frecuencia de corte es de 9960Hz (6dB/oct).

El inconveniente se presenta en los rangos medios. Ambos son iguales en su esquema. Aquí yo analicé el circuito de la siguiente manera: un paso alto dado por los capacitores de entrada lo que produce una atenuación de 6dB/oct (1° orden). Luego la red formada por la bobina y el capacitor que esta paralelo al altavoz, producen una atenuación 12dB/oct (2° orden).

Los cortes de frecuencias que calculé son:
Midbass:  850 - 1700Hz.
Midhigh : 2400 - 7000Hz.
Tweeter: 9960Hz -

Fórmulas utilizadas:
Pasa altos y tweeter: F=1/(6.28*Z*C)

Pasa bajos:               F=1/[6.28*(L*C)^2]

donde: 
6.28= 2pi.
Z=impedancia altavoz.
L=inductancia bobina (Hy).
C=capacitor (F).
^2=raiz cuadrada.

Me gutaría que me dijeras que órmulas utilizaste para los cálculos, me serían de gran ayuda.

Saludos.

Seralemi.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 13, 2012)

¿Por que no usas WinISD en vez de hacer los calculos manualmente? es mucho mas fiable y rápido, de todas formas, si no conoces los valores de los inductores es imposible saber la frecuencia de corte y por lo que pude ver rápidamente, el woofer no tiene croosver (malo malo para reproducir graves) y el tweeter esta cortado demasiado arriba, pareciera como si ese crossover fue diseñado en base a ahorro de dinero y no en las frecuencias óptimas de funcionamiento, yo replantearia de 0 el crossover, principalmente la parte de medios donde se solapan ambos transductores...

Saludos!


----------



## seralemi (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola juanfilas. Muchas gracias por participar en este tema. 

Si, en efecto, parece un crossover un tanto "extraño" ya que además es de 4 vías. Lo modificaría desde 0 como dices, pero es el crossover original que traían los bafles Elite de Ranser de hace ya bastante tiempo. Si no fueran de esa marca ya lo hubiera modificado. tengo 49 años y se de que estamos hablando.

También es cierto que trabaja con los parlantes que traía el bafle, por lo cual se deben haber considerado las curvas de impedancias de los mismos.

Lo que si es un hecho es que los parlantes no tienen estampados ni su marca ni sus caracteristicas, por lo cual si deseo cambiar algunos ó todos por alguno nuevo, necesito saber el corte de frecuencias para cada vía.

Si bien es cierto que el valor de las inductancias no las tengo (lo he calculado aproximadamente), estoy por medirlas para saber con exactitud el valor. Aún así necesito saber si las fórmulas que utilicé son correctas. He hecho la simulación con CircuitMaker 2000, pero se me genera una duda con algunos valores.

Saludos.

Seralemi.


----------



## juanmzelaya (Sep 21, 2012)

Bueno, entonces dame un tiempo, veo si puedo reemplazar valores en las fórmulas de este manual de cajas acústicas, o sea antes de averiguar los valores en capacitores y bobinas para una determinada frecuencia... voy a tratar de encontrar los valores "para" esa frecuencia... y por el diseño y la forma parece un diseño bien raro, como comentan mas arriba, el hecho de no tener un filtro para los sub, termina por reproducir parte de medios... extraño he.

Pero ahora me encuentro finalizando un trabajo asi que vuelvo a mi tierra jujeña (arg) en un par de horas.


----------



## seralemi (Sep 24, 2012)

Buen día juanmzelaya. Agradezco tu tiempo dedicado a este tema. Ya he estado simulando el circuito con circuitmaker 2000, y a partir de alli logré tener alguna certeza respecto al valor de los inductores ó bobinas:

Midbass: L=2.2mH
Midhigh: L=0.3mH

Esto es conforme a la curva de respuesta mas simétrica. Luego te adjuntaré una vista del simulador. El problema se presenta con el capacitor que esta en pararlelo con el altavoz. Si hago la simulación solo con el C y L que estan en serie con el altavoz, el grafico es correcto, a partir de la frecuencia de corte según:

F=1/[6.28*(L*C)^2]       donde ^2 es la raiz cuadrada de L*C.

Cuando agrego el otro C, la curva toma una forma extraña, y el valor máximo en tensión supera el valor del generador (-1/1V), algo que no puede suceder ya que el crossover es pasivo y no produce ganancia de tensión.

Bueno, te dejo este comentario a ver si con tu ayuda podemos llegar a alguna conclusión.

Saludos. Sergio.


----------



## seralemi (Sep 24, 2012)

Buenas tardes juanmzelaya. Debo corregir un dato del último mensaje que es erróneo. Donde dice:

Midbass: L=2.2mH debe decir *1.1mH *

Fue un error involuntario ya que el valor de 2.2mH es el que debería tener el woofer para que no se solape con los medios.

Saludos. Sergio.


----------



## seralemi (Dic 29, 2012)

Buenas tardes.

Tengo un crossover pasivo que en las vías de midbass y midhigh utiliza capacitores electroliticos conectados en antiserie (-++-) para que se comporte como uno NP (no polarizado), a saber:

a) Una serie esta compuesta por 2 cap. elect. de 47uF, lo que resulta en un NP de 23,5uF.
b) La otra por 1 cap. elect. de 47uF y otro de 10uF, dando como resultado un NP de 8,25uF.

La pregunta es: Leí por allí que en este tipo de conexión lo ideal era colocar ambos capacitores serie del mismo valor y tensión. Esto es así???. Pregunto porque en el caso b)  planteado posee capacitores de diferentes valor. Me conviene reemplazarlo por un NP de 8,2uF directamente? Como afectaría esto el rendimiento y que ocurre con la fase?.

Muchas gracias.
Seralemi.


----------



## crimson (Dic 29, 2012)

Hola seralemi, siempre conviene poner los capacitores del mismo valor, porque si ponés de valor muy diferente, en uno va a caer mucha más tensión que en el otro, lo que puede llevar a que uno de los dos se estropee. Fijate el primer ejemplo:
Ver el archivo adjunto 85838
En cambio, si ponés capacitores iguales, la tensión se reparte por igual entre ambos:
Ver el archivo adjunto 85839
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2012)

Otro "Detalle" los capacitores electrolíticos poseen un modelo de funcionamiento eléctrico muy complejo, incluyendo el equivalente a un diodo, si colocas en serie 2 electrolíticos de distinto valor puedes llegar a lograr que aparezca una componete continua de tensión.
Si bien esta componente es de bajo valor, agrega distorsión a la señal.


----------



## seralemi (Ene 3, 2013)

Buenas tardes. Alguien me podrá ayudar y decirme cuales son las frecuencia de corte de esta vía ó de que forma calcularlas (adjunto esquema). También quisiera saber si esta en fase ó no. Desde ya muchas gracias.

Seralemi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2013)

Ese filtro con electrolíticos en serie de *distinto valor* está mal.


----------



## seralemi (Ene 4, 2013)

Buen día. Gracias a todos por responder. Crimson, agradezco tu explicación sobre los capacitores electroliticos de distinto valor puestos en antiserie. En realidad ya había leído sobre el tema en la web pero no con la precisión que vos publicaste. No consigo los de polipropileno y para el caso de la antiserie que resulta en 8.25uF pensaba poner los de polyester de 8.2uF/250v.
Para poder conocer la respuesta en frecuencia del crossover (adjunto esquema), he realizado el siguiente análisis:

El woofer trabaja en todo su ancho de banda. Convengamos que su impedancia comienza a aumentar cerca de los 800Hz. Ello hace que el amplificador "vea" la impedancia de 8ohms que requiere. Probablemente también contribuye al factor de amortiguamiento al no tener ningún elemento en serie.

La parte de los medios es la complicada. Tanto los midbass y midhigh estan conectados de la misma manera. He definido un filtro pasa alto de 6dB/oct. y una filtro pasa bajo de 12dB/oct. debido al capacitor en paralelo en los dos altavoces. No se si es la forma correcta de analizar. Aquí se presentan 2 dudas más: el factor Q de los filtros y si están en fase con la señal de entrada.

El tweeter corta cerca de los 10Khz, con 6dB/oct., supongo para evitar así un solapamiento con el midhigh.

Bueno, esperando haber sido claro y agradeceré toda la información que puedas brindarme.

Seralemi.


----------



## seralemi (Jun 19, 2013)

Buen día. Tengo un par de bafles con sus crossovers pasivos incorporados. Estoy haciendo un upgrade de los mismos y resulta que tienen 2 bobinas: una de núcleo de aire y otra de núcleo de hierro (tipo transformador). Con un multimetro digital que mide inductancias procedí a medirlas, obteniendo estos resultados:

N. de aire: 0.250mH (250uH)
N. de hierro: 0.5mH  (500uH)

La consulta es la siguiente: el valor obtenido en la bobina de núcleo de hierro es correcta?.
Ese valor se verá modificado cuando le llegue tensión alterna de la salida de audio?.
Por favor, alguien podría decirme si esto es así ó debería tomar como valido el valor de medición.

Saludos.


----------



## moncada (Jun 20, 2013)

Hola. Entiendo que estamos hablando de un filtro (crossover) de 2 vías y 12dB/oct. Esos valores no son raros. La bobina de 500µH irá en serie con el woofer y la otra en paralelo con el tweeter. Con sus correspondientes condensadores y tomando 8 ohms como impedancia de los altavoces, la frecuencia de cruce, así a ojo, andaría sobre los 2400 Hz, algo habitual en sistemas de dos vías.

Saludos.

Edito: respondiendo a tu 2ª pregunta, los valores de las inductancias que has medido se mantendrán constantes independientemente del valor de la tensión o frecuencia que les apliques. Otra cosa es la reactancia inductiva, que es como la resistencia que presentarán en función del valor de la frecuencia aplicada, ya que cuanto mayor sea ésta, más reactancia ("resistencia") presentarán las bobinas.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## seralemi (Jun 20, 2013)

moncada dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Entiendo que estamos hablando de un filtro (crossover) de 2 vías y 12dB/oct. Esos valores no son raros. La bobina de 500µH irá en serie con el woofer y la otra en paralelo con el tweeter. Con sus correspondientes condensadores y tomando 8 ohms como impedancia de los altavoces, la frecuencia de cruce, así a ojo, andaría sobre los 2400 Hz, algo habitual en sistemas de dos vías.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...




Hola Moncada. Ante todo gracias por atender a mi consulta. Mira, quizás no me dí a entender con la pregunta. Lo que yo quiero saber es: tengo una bobina con *núcleo de hierro*, al medirla con el multimetro en inductancia, me da como lectura 0.5mH.
El interrogante es: esa lectura es *real*?, o por ser con núcleo de hierro la medición es incorrecta. Digo esto porque los inductores con núcleo de hierro suelen hacerse para lograr un valor de inductancia mayor con menos vueltas y por ende menor tamaño.

Saludos.


----------



## moncada (Jun 20, 2013)

seralemi dijo:
			
		

> El interrogante es: esa lectura es *real*?, o por ser con núcleo de hierro la medición es incorrecta. Digo esto porque los inductores con núcleo de hierro suelen hacerse para lograr un valor de inductancia mayor con menos vueltas y por ende menor tamaño.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola de nuevo seralemi. El instrumento mide la inductancia real y ese es el valor necesario para que el filtro corte en la frecuencia calculada. Si le quitases el núcleo de láminas de hierro, la inductancia disminuiría mucho. Tal como has dicho, los núcleos de hierro, ferrita, polvo de hierro, etc. aumentan ese valor. Lo hacen para conseguir mayor inducción con menos espiras, dando como resultado un menor volumen y una menor resistencia óhmica al emplear menor longitud de hilo de cobre. 

Si la placa de montaje del crossover dispone de espacio suficiente, podrías instalarle una bobina de igual valor pero con núcleo de aire. Sería más voluminosa pero teóricamente respondería mejor, ya que se evitaría la distorsión producida por la saturación del núcleo de hierro.

Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Jun 21, 2013)

moncada dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo seralemi. El instrumento mide la inductancia real y ese es el valor necesario para que el filtro corte en la frecuencia calculada. Si le quitases el núcleo de láminas de hierro, la inductancia disminuiría mucho. Tal como has dicho, los núcleos de hierro, ferrita, polvo de hierro, etc. aumentan ese valor. Lo hacen para conseguir mayor inducción con menos espiras, dando como resultado un menor volumen y una menor resistencia óhmica al emplear menor longitud de hilo de cobre.
> 
> Si la placa de montaje del crossover dispone de espacio suficiente, podrías instalarle una bobina de igual valor pero con núcleo de aire. Sería más voluminosa pero teóricamente respondería mejor, ya que se evitaría la distorsión producida por la saturación del núcleo de hierro.
> 
> Saludos.




Hola moncada. Esa es la respuesta que esperaba. Podemos decir entonces que si el multimetro mide 0.5mH, al enviarle una señal de audio para excitar el bafle, la bobina debe comportarse como se espera. Bueno, no quiero ser molesto, así que si compartes esta reflexión, entenderé como positiva tu falta de respuesta. 

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## jose monti (Ago 8, 2013)

Hola seralemi. En primer lugar tendrás que filtrar el woofer para que no pasen los sonidos agudos y medios. Te recomiendo usar una bobina hecha de alambre de cobre de AWG #20 con 150 vueltas sobre un núcleo de hierro, puede ser un trozo de varilla de 10mm x 10mm y 10cm de largo. Que lo podrás conseguir en cualquier ferretería. 

En segundo lugar, los capacitores del Mid/High reemplazalos por uno de 22uF.

Tercero, Los capacitores del Mid/Low reemplazalos por uno de 33uF. Son los valores que podrás conseguir en el mercado.

Cuarto, el capacitor de 2uF de los agudos, reemplazalo por uno de 4.7uF


----------



## seralemi (Ago 8, 2013)

jose monti dijo:
			
		

> Hola seralemi. En primer lugar tendrás que filtrar el woofer para que no pasen los sonidos agudos y medios. Te recomiendo usar una bobina hecha de alambre de cobre de AWG #20 con 150 vueltas sobre un núcleo de hierro, puede ser un trozo de varilla de 10mm x 10mm y 10cm de largo. Que lo podrás conseguir en cualquier ferretería.
> 
> En segundo lugar, los capacitores del Mid/High reemplazalos por uno de 22uF.
> 
> ...



Hola Jose Monti. Ante todo gracias por comentar sobre este item, en realidad ya lo daba por cerrado dado que no había respuestas.
Entiendo lo que me planteas, pero estos bafles fueron diseñados originalmente así, son Elite de Ranser, marca muy reconocida en audio allá por los 70 y 80's. Lo que yo trataba era de entender como eran los cruces, aprovechando que estaba haciendo un upgrade del divisor. El woofer trabaja como rango extendido, pero su curva de impedancia seguramente se eleva cerca de los 800hz. como la de cualquier woofer. Bueno, te dejo saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Nov 19, 2013)

Buenas tardes. Amigos, quiero compartir con uds. las imágenes de un crossover de 4 vías de un bafle Elite de Ranser pb320 de fines de los '70. Acabo de hacerle un upgrade de capacitores. Lo curioso es que el woofer no tiene ningun elemento que modifique su respuesta, al parecer actúa como rango extendido. Quedo a vuestra disposición por cualquier comentario que necesiten saber ó hacer sobre este crossover.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2013)

Ya que hiciste un "upgrade"   yo le hubiera puesto los EPCOS de polipropileno: tienen una distorsión sensiblemente mas baja que los de poliester a las tensiones que operan esos xovers. Pero se lo vé bonito, si no fuera por que ambas bobinas tienen los ejes paralelos. Tratá de rotar 90º el eje de alguna de ellas para minimizar los acoples.


----------



## seralemi (Nov 20, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya que hiciste un "upgrade"   yo le hubiera puesto los EPCOS de polipropileno: tienen una distorsión sensiblemente mas baja que los de poliester a las tensiones que operan esos xovers. Pero se lo vé bonito, si no fuera por que ambas bobinas tienen los ejes paralelos. Tratá de rotar 90º el eje de alguna de ellas para minimizar los acoples.



Hola Dr. Zoidberg. Es verdad lo que dices, he estado buscando los de polipropileno y nadie los tenía salvo que haga un pedido especial (lo que implica tiempo y dinero). De todas formas se nota la diferencia de sonido.
Las bobinas las voy a rotar como dices, ya había leído algo al respecto. 

Te consulto: no te resulta extraño que el woofer esté como rango extendido? Yo pensé que así fijaría la impedancia que ve el ampli, y al no tener elemento en serie, contribuye también al factor de amortiguamiento. Además sabemos que un woofer eleva su impedancia alrededor de 1Khz.

El esquema del crossover está en el tema "crossover 4 vías" de este foro. La foto es del bafle revestido por mí.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2013)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola Dr. Zoidberg. Es verdad lo que dices, he estado buscando los de polipropileno y nadie los tenía salvo que haga un pedido especial (lo que implica tiempo y dinero). De todas formas se nota la diferencia de sonido.
> Las bobinas las voy a rotar como dices, ya había leído algo al respecto.


Fijate en el foro o preguntale a juanfilas, el sabe donde los venden en Bs. As., por que son caps de polipropileno metalizado que se usan para arranque de motores de AC y para corrección del factor de potencia....y son un poco "grandes"...



seralemi dijo:


> Te consulto: no te resulta extraño que el woofer esté como rango extendido? Yo pensé que así fijaría la impedancia que ve el ampli, y al no tener elemento en serie, contribuye también al factor de amortiguamiento. Además sabemos que un woofer eleva su impedancia alrededor de 1Khz.


No es tan extraño si considerás la curva de impedancia típica de los woofers, pero esto no garantiza lograr el mejor funcionamiento en frecuencias de corte (tipicamente la pendiente de corte es de 9 dB/oct ) y en distribución de potencia... no hablemos de distorsiones y cosas mas sofisticadas.
Esos baffles son diseños típicos de los 70's y principios de los 80's... y esa es una época donde el proceso de cálculo y análisis de los baffles era poco menos que nulo (imaginate que los parámetros T/S aparecieron en un paper en 1971, así que hasta que se popularizaron y se difundieron - y no había internet!!! - pasaron muchos años). Las técnicas de medición si estaban mas evolucionadas, pero no se conocía bien, al menos en Argentina, que hacer con ellas


----------



## seralemi (Nov 20, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fijate en el foro o preguntale a juanfilas, el sabe donde los venden en Bs. As., por que son caps de polipropileno metalizado que se usan para arranque de motores de AC y para corrección del factor de potencia....y son un poco "grandes"...
> 
> 
> No es tan extraño si considerás la curva de impedancia típica de los woofers, pero esto no garantiza lograr el mejor funcionamiento en frecuencias de corte (tipicamente la pendiente de corte es de 9 dB/oct ) y en distribución de potencia... no hablemos de distorsiones y cosas mas sofisticadas.
> Esos baffles son diseños típicos de los 70's y principios de los 80's... y esa es una época donde el proceso de cálculo y análisis de los baffles era poco menos que nulo (imaginate que los parámetros T/S aparecieron en un paper en 1971, así que hasta que se popularizaron y se difundieron - y no había internet!!! - pasaron muchos años). Las técnicas de medición si estaban mas evolucionadas, pero no se conocía bien, al menos en Argentina, que hacer con ellas



Gracias por tu aporte y sugerencia. Este bafle es Elite de Ranser, una de las marcas más prestigiosas de aquellos tiempos en dispositivos electrónicos, por lo menos para los que vivimos aquellas épocas (hoy tengo 50 años). Esto me llevó a pensar que estos bafles eran unos fuera de serie, algo de colección si se quiere, al igual que los Audinac. De hecho tienen muy buena prestación para el uso que le doy.
Como los altavoces no tienen ninguna característica impresa en ellos, supongo que el crossover fue diseñado considerando sus "parámetros", por eso no intenté rehacer el crossover desde cero, ya que eso me obligaba a cambiar los altavoces con el consecuente gasto de dinero.
El único cambio que les hice fue cambiarle el tweeter que traía y colocarle los 3 que se ven en la foto (Leson).
Saludos. 

P.D.: te adjunto fotos del equipo armado por mí desde esos tiempos.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 20, 2013)

No necesariamente tenes que cambiar los parlantes, con la posibilidad de poder medir esos "parámetros" que antes no existían poder lograr alguna mejora, o no, todo depende de cuan lejos están ajustados, tanto el xover y la caja.

Muy lindo equipo, recuerdo haberlo visto haya por los 80' en casas de personas con buen nivel económico, y ni hablar del viejo combinado Ranser, un lujo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2013)

seralemi dijo:


> Gracias por tu aporte y sugerencia. Este bafle es Elite de Ranser, una de las marcas más prestigiosas de aquellos tiempos en dispositivos electrónicos, por lo menos para los que vivimos aquellas épocas (hoy tengo 50 años). Esto me llevó a pensar que estos bafles eran unos fuera de serie, algo de colección si se quiere, al igual que los Audinac. De hecho tienen muy buena prestación para el uso que le doy.
> Como los altavoces no tienen ninguna característica impresa en ellos, supongo que el crossover fue diseñado considerando sus "parámetros", por eso no intenté rehacer el crossover desde cero, ya que eso me obligaba a cambiar los altavoces con el consecuente gasto de dinero.
> El único cambio que les hice fue cambiarle el tweeter que traía y colocarle los 3 que se ven en la foto (Leson).
> Saludos.


Yo tengo 49 años por poco tiempo más, así que somos de la misma época  
Mirá, el xover puede estar diseñado de cualquier forma, pero lo mas probable es que utilice mediciones "simples" para elegir las frecuencias de corte de cada filtro, sin ajuste a la curva de respuesta en fase y frecuencia como se hace ahora, pero bueno.... es lo que hay. Siempre se puede mejorar leyendo en el foro, estudiando un montón y poniéndole ganas.... así que ya sabés 



seralemi dijo:


> P.D.: te adjunto fotos del equipo armado por mí desde esos tiempos.


MOIIIII BUEEEEEENOS!!!!   
Me encanta ese "look".... muy parecido a los míos


----------



## seralemi (Nov 20, 2013)

sergiot dijo:


> No necesariamente tenes que cambiar los parlantes, con la posibilidad de poder medir esos "parámetros" que antes no existían poder lograr alguna mejora, o no, todo depende de cuan lejos están ajustados, tanto el xover y la caja.
> 
> Muy lindo equipo, recuerdo haberlo visto haya por los 80' en casas de personas con buen nivel económico, y ni hablar del viejo combinado Ranser, un lujo.



Hola sergiot. Somos tocayos... te cuento que en esa época compré los gabinetes vacíos y los fui armando, algunos como el del amplificador venía perforado y con las nombres impresos. Otros eran con frente ciego y había que ir perforando de acuerdo a la necesidad. Que tiempos aquellos .
Saludos.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tengo 49 años por poco tiempo más, así que somos de la misma época
> Mirá, el xover puede estar diseñado de cualquier forma, pero lo mas probable es que utilice mediciones "simples" para elegir las frecuencias de corte de cada filtro, sin ajuste a la curva de respuesta en fase y frecuencia como se hace ahora, pero bueno.... es lo que hay. Siempre se puede mejorar leyendo en el foro, estudiando un montón y poniéndole ganas.... así que ya sabés
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Dr. Zoidberg, ya veo que somos contemporáneos. En esa época compraba los gabinetes vacíos y armaba todo el equipo.
Seguiré tus consejos y será hasta cualquier momento.
Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 21, 2013)

Como soy mas viejo que Uds... ( asi que mas respeto , Jovencitos !!) me permito opinar....

seralemi : fijate lo que publiqué aqui:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/831048/ _
sobre mis andanzas con unos baffles de epoca similar a los tuyos y cuales son los problemas ( o no ) que tienen.
Como dice Dr. Z en esa epoca recien se iniciaba el tema parametros y por otra parte se buscaba buen rendimiento a costa de superponer parlantes.
Ojala te sirva para algo. Saludos


----------



## seralemi (Nov 21, 2013)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como soy mas viejo que Uds... ( asi que mas respeto , Jovencitos !!) me permito opinar....
> 
> seralemi : fijate lo que publiqué aqui: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/831048/ _
> 
> ...



Hola AntonioAA. Muy buena la publicación, es claro ver lo rudimentario de aquellos crossover. Por lo menos los que traía este Elite de Ranser parecen ser mas elaborados. 
Te adjunto el esquema del circuito que dibujé a partir de la plaqueta del crossover. 

Los valores 23.5uF y 8.25uF de los capacitores eran logrados mediante una conexión "antiserie" de dos de 47uF y entre uno de 47uF con 10uF en serie respectivamente. Ahora que hice el upgrade he tratado de mejorar esto de acuerdo a lo que se puede conseguir.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 21, 2013)

Sin mediciones no puedo opinar mucho ... 
Primero habria que ver como cae el woofer , ya que esta sin filtro , si no tiene resonancias y que tan abrupto cae.
Hay casos que cae muy bien por si mismo , sino habria que poner compensacion de impedancia y una bobinita ....
Supongamos que medios y medios-altos esten bien ( es la configuracion habitual ) 
Y quedaria ver como responde el tweeter y a que frecuencia arranca y como se superpone con el medio-alto ... sino yo lo llevaria a 2do orden 
Ahora bien , si te gusta como andan ... no toques nada!! 
Saludos


----------



## seralemi (Nov 21, 2013)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Sin mediciones no puedo opinar mucho ...
> Primero habria que ver como cae el woofer , ya que esta sin filtro , si no tiene resonancias y que tan abrupto cae.
> Hay casos que cae muy bien por si mismo , sino habria que poner compensacion de impedancia y una bobinita ....
> Supongamos que medios y medios-altos esten bien ( es la configuracion habitual )
> ...



Gracias por tus comentarios AntonioAA. Entiendo tu posición y opino lo mismo en relación al woofer, cuya impedancia se incrementa "generalmente" cerca de 1Khz y a veces menos. Además al no tener elementos en serie contribuye al factor de amortiguamiento.

He hecho simulaciones del circuito con el CircuitMaker y el Proteus 8 Prof. Con este último he llegado a estas conclusiones:

Medio bajo:           Fci=1500Hz (-3dB)
                          Fcs=3100Hz (-3dB)
                Fc(central)=2500Hz (0dB)

Medio alto:           Fci=3500Hz (-3dB)
                         Fcs=6400Hz (-3dB)
               Fc(central)=5100Hz (-2dB)

Nota: en ambos filtros la curva pasoaltos es de -6dB/oct. y la de pasobajos es de -12dB/oct.
También fijate que la onda del medio alto en su pico llega apenas a -2dB, es decir no llega a 0dB como debería ser.

Tweeter: Fci=9900Hz (1° orden). El hueco que queda entre los 6400Hz (midhigh) y los 9900Hz del tweeter (unos 2dB aprox.) quizás tenga que ver con la atenuación de este último (SPL mas alta).

Bueno, todas son conclusiones para llegar a entender un poco más como funciona.
Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 21, 2013)

El factor de amortiguamiento es del amplificador , no de baffle ... Se desvirtua con todo lo que le pones de filtros . Con el parlante asi , es el mejor que podrias tener!! . No hay forma de mejorarlo .

Te comento que la simulacion como vos la haces , poco vale sin la curva de impedancia del parlante ... ya que el efecto del filtro varia constantemente con la variacion del parlante . Lo ideal es hacerlo con simulador  o una planillita de Excel que publique varias veces . Te permite ver exactamente las variaciones de respuesta .
Lo mismo pasa con las frecuencias teoricas de cruce que vos pones. Al no contemplar la respuesta de los parlantes , seguramente los diseñaron asi para compensar lomos y pozos del mismo .

Lo que NO te entiendo es lo que decis de las diferentes pendientes ( -6 y -12 ) ... segun el esquema , son pasabandas y si no me equivoco mucho para ambos lados son -6 .

De todos modos , los misterios se resuelven midiendo , porque los resultados finales , generalmente son ajustados de acuerdo a la medicion , es un proceso iterativo .


----------



## seralemi (Nov 21, 2013)

AntonioAA dijo:


> El factor de amortiguamiento es del amplificador , no de baffle ... Se desvirtua con todo lo que le pones de filtros . Con el parlante asi , es el mejor que podrias tener!! . No hay forma de mejorarlo .
> 
> Te comento que la simulacion como vos la haces , poco vale sin la curva de impedancia del parlante ... ya que el efecto del filtro varia constantemente con la variacion del parlante . Lo ideal es hacerlo con simulador  o una planillita de Excel que publique varias veces . Te permite ver exactamente las variaciones de respuesta .
> Lo mismo pasa con las frecuencias teoricas de cruce que vos pones. Al no contemplar la respuesta de los parlantes , seguramente los diseñaron asi para compensar lomos y pozos del mismo .
> ...




Es cierto que sin curva de impedancias no sirve de mucho, solo quería ver cuales eran los puntos de corte de cada elemento.
De acuerdo a las pendientes, los capacitores que estan conectados en paralelo al parlante contribuyen junto con la bobina en serie a una caída de -12dB/oct. según mi entender y así se refleja en las simulaciones hechas. Estoy equivocado? 

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 21, 2013)

El pasabanda puede pensarse como un filtro PB y un PA juntos .. en tu caso serian de 1er orden ... a menos que las frecuencias de corte de uno y el otro se solapen ... habria que hacer un poco de Laplace  para ver que pasa ... estoy bastante olvidado me temo 
No te lo puedo discutir .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2013)

Parece que es un pasa-alto (el cap en serie con el inductor) de primer orden seguido de un pasa-bajos de segundo orden (el inductor y el cap en paralelo)... al menos a simple vista, pero habría que calcular las frecuencias de corte para ver si están bien separadas com para que ese filtro tienda a comportarse como tal.

@AntonioAA: sacar la función de transferencia en Laplace es fácil, solo hay que calcular la impedancia equivalente de la rama C+L+C+parlante (R) en términos de XL, XL y R. Luego reemplazas _*jω*_ por _*s*_ y asunto terminado . No será muuuuuy exacta por que el parlante no es una R pero es bastante parecida....


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 22, 2013)

Como nunca fui atolondrado ... ni lo volvere a ser ... me habia "comido" lo capacitores en paralelo con el parlante !!!
... Es como dice el Implacable Dr. Z .....


----------



## seralemi (Nov 22, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Parece que es un pasa-alto (el cap en serie con el inductor) de primer orden seguido de un pasa-bajos de segundo orden (el inductor y el cap en paralelo)... al menos a simple vista, pero habría que calcular las frecuencias de corte para ver si están bien separadas com para que ese filtro tienda a comportarse como tal.
> 
> @AntonioAA: sacar la función de transferencia en Laplace es fácil, solo hay que calcular la impedancia equivalente de la rama C+L+C+parlante (R) en términos de XL, XL y R. Luego reemplazas _*jω*_ por _*s*_ y asunto terminado . No será muuuuuy exacta por que el parlante no es una R pero es bastante parecida....



Hola Dr. Zoidberg, esta es exactamente la visión que yo tengo del filtro. Es más, en la simulación que hice con CircuitMaker se ve claramente una pendiente de -6dB/oct en pasa-altos y una de -12dB en pasa-bajos. El inconveniente que tiene esa simulación es que ambas sinuosoides, en su punto máximo, supera el nivel de 0dB, lo cual no es lógico porque un filtro pasivo no aporta ganancia alguna. Te adjunto el gráfico citado.
Otra cosa que se ve es que cada filtro ocupa un ancho de banda pequeño, ocupando ambos desde 1Khz a los 7Khz aproximadamente.
Saludos.





AntonioAA dijo:


> Como nunca fui atolondrado ... ni lo volvere a ser ... me habia "comido" lo capacitores en paralelo con el parlante !!!
> ... Es como dice el Implacable Dr. Z .....



Jajajaja... no hay problema AntonioAA , le acabo de reponder al Dr. Z, con el cual coincido en la mirada del circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 22, 2013)

Por algo no son frecuentes los 4 vias ... complicados de ajustar .  Y mejor no analicemos lo que pasa con la fase en los cruces !!
Como expone Rod Elliot ( http://sound.westhost.com/ ) , de quien somos "fans" con Dr. Z , lo ideal tiende a ser que un solo parlante reproduzca la "zona inteligible" de 300Hz a 3000 y luego completar con woofer y tweeter los extremos . A menos cruces y superposiciones , mejor .
Y mejor aun , si bien aumenta la complejidad electronica , es la multiamplificación , con crossovers activos de 24 dB/octava , como postula otro de nuestros "gurues" , Mr. Linkwitz ( http://www.linkwitzlab.com/ )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2013)

seralemi dijo:


> El inconveniente que tiene esa simulación es que ambas sinuosoides, en su punto máximo, supera el nivel de 0dB, lo cual no es lógico porque un filtro pasivo no aporta ganancia alguna. Te adjunto el gráfico citado.


Sep, se vé raro... pero es claro que tenés un problema con el "paso temporal" de la simulación, por eso aparecen "quiebres" en la curva. Corregile el paso de integración (achicalo) y veamos como queda.


----------



## seralemi (Nov 22, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sep, se vé raro... pero es claro que tenés un problema con el "paso temporal" de la simulación, por eso aparecen "quiebres" en la curva. Corregile el paso de integración (achicalo) y veamos como queda.



Dr. Z, te cuento que ese pico máximo que se observa en el midbass (+2.5dB según gráfico) se debe al capacitor de 8.25uF que esta en paralelo con el parlante. Si lo reducimos a la mitad (4uF) esta sinusoide cae a un valor mas lógico. Te adjunto esa simulación para que notes el cambio.
A que te refieres con cambiarle el paso de integración?
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2013)

seralemi dijo:


> Dr. Z, te cuento que ese pico máximo que se observa en el midbass (+2.5dB según gráfico) se debe al capacitor de 8.25uF que esta en paralelo con el parlante. Si lo reducimos a la mitad (4uF) esta sinusoide cae a un valor mas lógico. Te adjunto esa simulación para que notes el cambio.


Es que no importa cual sea el problema, en un sistema pasivo como el tuyo solo pueden haber atenuaciones, pero nunca ganancia... y eso no es lo que muestra el resultado de tu simulación, a menos que la amplitud de la excitación no sea la misma para cada etapa de filtro y que el simulador no la normalice.... o nó sé...



seralemi dijo:


> A que te refieres con cambiarle el paso de integración?


No se como se llama en tu simulador, pero es el valor de un parámetro que permite calcular el comportamiento del circuito a cada instante de tiempo. Si ese "paso" es muy grande el simulador hace el cálculo muy espaciado y luego une cada punto con una recta... que es lo que se vé en tu simulación, ya que esas curvas debería evolucionar suavemente y nó por tramos... y por supuesto que el comportamiento real del circuito es completamente desconocido entre los extremos de cada recta.


----------



## seralemi (Nov 22, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que no importa cual sea el problema, en un sistema pasivo como el tuyo solo pueden haber atenuaciones, pero nunca ganancia... y eso no es lo que muestra el resultado de tu simulación, a menos que la amplitud de la excitación no sea la misma para cada etapa de filtro y que el simulador no la normalice.... o nó sé...
> 
> 
> No se como se llama en tu simulador, pero es el valor de un parámetro que permite calcular el comportamiento del circuito a cada instante de tiempo. Si ese "paso" es muy grande el simulador hace el cálculo muy espaciado y luego une cada punto con una recta... que es lo que se vé en tu simulación, ya que esas curvas debería evolucionar suavemente y nó por tramos... y por supuesto que el comportamiento real del circuito es completamente desconocido entre los extremos de cada recta.



Aquí te envío la nueva simulación corrigiendo el parámetro de tiempo. Se observa unas sinusoides mas suavizadas en su comportamiento. No varía mucho en cuanto a las magnitudes obtenidas anteriormente.
También te adjunto la simulación de las fases en grados, otro tema para observar. De acuerdo a este gráfico, que me podrías aportar?.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Abr 1, 2015)

Buen día. Les adjunto el esquema de un crossover pasivo, el cual me plantea la duda respecto a la puesta en fase de la señal de los distintos altavoces. Para ello hice una simulación con el CircuitMaker en la escala de fase en grados.
Quisiera saber si alguien puede decirme si existe un desfase de la señal ó si debo invertir la polaridad de algún/os altavoz/ces. Se trata de un midbass, un midhigh y un tweeter. El woofer no aparece porque se conecta directamente a la salida del ampli, sin bobina. 
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.

PD: mis disculpas, he utilizado estas URL porque no se como subir imágenes desde aquí.











 ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2015)

seralemi dijo:
			
		

> Buen día. Les adjunto el esquema de un crossover pasivo, el cual me plantea la duda respecto a la puesta en fase de la señal de los distintos altavoces. Para ello hice una simulación con el CircuitMaker en la escala de fase en grados.
> Quisiera saber si alguien puede decirme si existe un desfase de la señal ó si debo invertir la polaridad de algún/os altavoz/ces. Se trata de un midbass, un midhigh y un tweeter. *El woofer no aparece porque se conecta directamente a la salida del ampli, sin bobina. *
> Muchas gracias.
> Saludos..



   

¿ Y por que eso ?

Sin la bobina estás haciendo trabajar al woofer en rango completo, cosa para la cual NO fue diseñado y al margen de los desarreglos en el sonido, recargas al amplificador en medios y agudos.

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 1, 2015)

seralemi dijo:
			
		

> Buen día. Les adjunto el esquema de un crossover pasivo, el cual me plantea la duda respecto a la puesta en fase de la señal de los distintos altavoces. Para ello hice una simulación con el CircuitMaker en la escala de fase en grados.
> Quisiera saber si alguien puede decirme si existe un desfase de la señal ó si debo invertir la polaridad de algún/os altavoz/ces. Se trata de un midbass, un midhigh y un tweeter. El woofer no aparece porque se conecta directamente a la salida del ampli, sin bobina.


Para saber el comportamiento (mas o menos real) de la fase tenés que reemplazar a cada parlante por su "equivalente eléctrico" que es una serie RL+paralelo RLC y los valores no los podés saber sin modelar cada parlante. En resumen... un lío, así que el gráfico que has obtenido no tiene valor.
Por otra parte, con un tweeter con FPA de primer orden no vas a llegar muy lejos, así que te recomiendo medir el baffle completo con el ARTA o el HolmImpulse mas un micrófono y a prtir de ahí analizar la necesidad de las inversiones de fase. De otra forma estás jugando a las adivinanzas...


----------



## seralemi (Abr 1, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Y por que eso ?
> 
> Sin la bobina estás haciendo trabajar al woofer en rango completo, cosa para la cual NO fue diseñado y al margen de los desarreglos en el sonido, recargas al amplificador en medios y agudos.
> 
> ...



Gracias Fogonazo por tu opinión, leeré lo que me has enviado.
Saludos.





			
				Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Para saber el comportamiento (mas o menos real) de la fase tenés que reemplazar a cada parlante por su "equivalente eléctrico" que es una serie RL+paralelo RLC y los valores no los podés saber sin modelar cada parlante. En resumen... un lío, así que el gráfico que has obtenido no tiene valor.
> Por otra parte, con un tweeter con FPA de primer orden no vas a llegar muy lejos, así que te recomiendo medir el baffle completo con el ARTA o el HolmImpulse mas un micrófono y a prtir de ahí analizar la necesidad de las inversiones de fase. De otra forma estás jugando a las adivinanzas...



Hola Dr. Zoidberg. Gracias por tus comentarios, son muy valiosos. Es cierto lo que dices, es algo muy complejo de llevar adelante y por ahora dejaré todo como está. Pensé que sería algo más sencillo de determinar.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Jun 26, 2015)

Buen día. Consulto a los integrantes de este foro si alguien posee el libro de referencia ó información que contiene el mismo. Este libro/manual pertenece a Industrias Electrónicas Radio Serra, empresa que fabricaba los productos Elite de Ranser en las décadas del '60,'70 y '80.
Mi consulta tiene que ver con necesidad de información acerca de los bafles Elite de Ranser PB320 de 4 vías 8ohms, sobre todo del crossover de los mismos.
Agradeceré información referida.
Saludos. 






 ...


----------



## snalgur (Jul 15, 2015)

Si, yo tengo uno, no se si es el que buscas. Pasame una foto de los parlantes, y te digo. Lo que no tiene es diagramas eléctricos, solo los gráficos

Buen día, 
Me presento, mi nombre es David, he hecho un par de consultas en el foro, esta ocasión es sobre los parlantes Elite Ranser 7 vías. Busque al respecto solo encontré información sobre los 4 vías. Mis conocimientos de electrónica son limitados por eso quisiera hacer consulta por este medio ya que en las 3 casas de electrónica/audio que acudí, no obtuve respuesta alguna positiva, ni alentadora, lo cual me resulta raro.
Voy a adjuntar fotos de lo que hablo, por si alguno conoce o puede dar mas idea de lo que estoy hablado, ya que hay muchos términos que no conozco. 

Tengo 2 pares de bafles y los reóstatos están viejo, en algunos casos cortados y en otros sucios lo cual hacen falso contacto. Quisiera saber como puedo hacer para medirlos así busco un reemplazo y los cambio.
Me dijeron que no existen este tipo de reóstato, lo cual me suena raro.
Los parlantes dicen una potencia de 100 w por chapa técnica.

Un saludo ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2016)

Podrias invertir las conexiones y usarlo al revés.

O comprar alambre nicrome y rebobinarlo.

O comprar éste :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-613605502-reostato-de-alambre-13-ohm-potenciometro-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-606078006-potenciometros-de-alambre-unicos-20-ohms-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-607427668-potenciometro-memcor-de-alambre-35-omh-06-amp-125w-_JM_


O una llave selectora de 12 posiciones con resistencias soldadas de 0,68 Ohms 10 Watts

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-610735963-llave-selectora-rotativa-4-5-6-y-12-pos-radio-tv-guitarra-_JM_


----------



## snalgur (May 21, 2016)

¿cual seria el método para medirlos?
ya que tengo varios, así elijo el q*ue* mas se parezca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2016)

El grande quemado parece ser de 8 Ohms.

Medile sin la tapa una parte buena y hacés el cálculo.


----------



## seralemi (Jun 19, 2016)

snalgur dijo:
			
		

> Buen día,
> Me presento mi nombre es David, he hecho un par de consultas en el foro, esta ocasión es sobre los parlantes elite Ranser 7 vías. Busque al respecto solo encontré información sobre los 4 vías. Mis conocimientos de electrónica son limitados por eso quisiera hacer consulta por este medio ya que en las 3 casas de electrónica/audio que acudí, no obtuve respuesta alguna positiva, ni alentadora, lo cual me resulta raro.
> Voy a adjuntar fotos de lo que hablo, por si alguno conoce o puede dar mas idea de lo que estoy hablado, ya que hay muchos términos que no conozco.
> 
> ...


 
Buenas tardes snalgur. Me topé con este tema y me surgió una curiosidad: donde conseguiste el manual de Elite de Ranser con los datos? yo tengo unos Elite de Ranser de los '70 de 4 vías y no consigo información alguna, sobre todo de los cortes del crossover o divisor de frecuencias. Podrías subir fotos del divisor? La sintonía difractora del medio de 4" con suspensión acústica la tenía, se la saqué y luego se me perdió...
Te adjunto foto de mis bafles, los cuales he mejorado en su estética forrándolos y haciéndole un upgrade del divisor.
Cualquier consulta a tu disposición. 
Saludos.


----------

